# CPU Phenom Q9650 vs. AMD Phenom II X6 1045T



## Schramoo (8. Juni 2013)

Hallo Profis,

bin kein Profi und deshalb bräuchte einmal euren Rat. Möchte meinen PC Hardwareseitig Updaten. 
Entweder ich nehme eine neue CPU für Sockel AM3 oder ich nehme ein neues MB samt neuer CPU. 
Frage: Derzeit habe ich einen
AMD Phenom(tm) 9650 Quad-Core Processor (4C 2.31GHz, 1.81GHz IMC, 4x 512kB L2, 2MB L3) AM2r2/AM3
liebäugle mit diesem 
AMD Phenom II X6 1045T ( Taktfrequenz: 2700 MHz, Level2 Cache: 6x 512 KB, Level3 Cache: 6144 KB )

Würde ich da überhaupt etwas verbessern? Bitte wenn es geht mit der Angabe der Verbesserung in ca. %
So 40% Plus sollte rumkommen bei nur einer neuen CPU. Denke ich 

Oder sollte man besser in ein neues MB plus neue CPU investieren. z.b Intel iCore 5-3450

Danke euch

Schramoo


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2013)

Ein Intel core i5 wäre viel viel besser als ein X6 1045T, der wiederum nicht besser ist als ein moderner X4 Phenom (X4 955, 965...)  mit gleichem Takt. Denn so gut wie nichts nutzt die 2 Zusatzkerne der X6-Prozessoren. Daher wäre es - WENN Du mit AMD aufrüsten willst - viel klüger, wenn du einen X4 955 AMD Phenom II X4 955 125W (C3) Black Edition, 4x 3.20GHz, tray (HDZ955FBK4DGM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder 965 AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition 125W, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (HDZ965FBGMBOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nimmst.

Aber wie viel besser der X6 oder auch ein X4 955/965 im Vergleich zum X4 9650 ist, kann ich schwer sagen - ich finde da auf Anhieb keine Tests der 9650 im Vergleich zu halbwegs aktuellen CPUs...    Rein vom Takt her hast Du halt zB beim X4 955 ca 40% mehr Takt - bei Games spielt aber auch die Grafikkarte eine wichtige Rolle, dh 40% mehr Takt heißt noch lange nicht, dass du 40% mehr FPS bei Games hast. 


Was hast Du denn für ne Grafikkarte?


----------



## Schramoo (8. Juni 2013)

Hallo Herbboy,

danke erst mal. Habe gerade eine HIS Radeon HD 8650 1GB erworben.


----------



## Schramoo (8. Juni 2013)

Herbboy, du schreibst. - Denn so gut wie nichts nutzt die 2 Zusatzkerne der X6-Prozessoren. Habe das auch schon gelesen, das es derzeit nicht viel nutz.
Aber als Investition in die Zukunft? Ich bin Altersmäßig schon im Mittelalter. An Spielen gerade AeroflyFS. Dort möchte ich halt alles im 1920*1080 im Ultra Modus spielen können. Eventuell auch mal Need for Speed oder ähnliches. Dafür müsste es doch langen?

Schramoo


----------



## RichardLancelot (8. Juni 2013)

Also man könnte sich jetzt mal auf PassMark beziehen und damit auf 'geschönte', da nicht praxisabhängige Leistungswerte der CPUs. Das würde bedeuten dass ein 1045T in etwa 90%-95% mehr Leistung hat als ein Q9650 und der Phenom X4 955 nochmal um die 25% darunter liegt. Du machst also leistungstechnisch in jedem Fall mehr als 60% gut.

PassMark - AMD Phenom 9650 Quad-Core - Price performance comparison
PassMark - AMD Phenom II X4 955 - Price performance comparison
PassMark - AMD Phenom II X6 1045T - Price performance comparison


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Also man könnte sich jetzt mal auf PassMark beziehen und damit auf 'geschönte', da nicht praxisabhängige Leistungswerte der CPUs. Das würde bedeuten dass ein 1045T in etwa 90%-95% mehr Leistung hat als ein Q9650 und der Phenom X4 955 nochmal um die 25% darunter liegt. Du machst also leistungstechnisch in jedem Fall mehr als 60% gut.


 ja, das sind halt Benches nur für die CPU - das hat eine recht gute Aussage für alle möglichen "normalen" Anwendungen - speziell bei Spielen kann es dann viel viel weniger Leistungsplus sein. Ne Steigerung hat er ganz sicher, die Frage ist nur, wieviel. Das hängt dann auch von der Graka ab.


@Schramoo: eine HD 8650 gibt es nicht, auch keine 7650 ^^ meinst Du vielleicht eine AMD 6850?


----------



## Schramoo (9. Juni 2013)

Herbboy
ups, sorry....ja es ist eine H.I.S HD 6850 mit 1GB

RichardLancelot

Danke an alle für eure Tips. Ich kann damit wirklich etwas anfangen.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, ob da eine neue CPU SEHR viel bringen wird. Die Grafikkarte ist noch okay. Aber ich kenne zB den Flugsimulator nicht - da kann es wiederum schon gut sein, dass die CPU bei so was sehr viel bringt und die Grafikkarte auch gar nicht soooo wichtig ist.

Aber wie gesagt: ich würd es lieber mit nem X4 955 / 965 versuchen, der ist in Spielen deutlich besser als der X6, weil der wiederum weniger Takt hat. Ausnahme wäre, wenn Du 100% weißt, dass diese FlugSim für 6-Kerner sehr optimiert ist.


----------

